# Baby Asia got spayed today. :(



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I was kind of worried about her since she is so little. Although she clocked in at 3.7 pounds today. She is a feisty little one so I thought she might react like Maya did and not even notice she was spayed. Peach was much quieter and sad and out of it. I picked her up about 30 minutes ago and she did great. She was wagging her tail, head up, got home, drank some water, ate some food, pooped, peed and is now laying down but happy and pretty alert.  It's amazing to me how tough these little ones are. She also finished up on her shots while she was under so she had no pain.  
The hard part is going to be keeping her from playing too rough. 
Phew. I now have a headache so was probably more worried than I thought.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SO glad to know that she did so well! Mine just got their stitches out tonight. Ruby acted almost like herself like Asia but Hope just could not manage her pain, poor thing. 
They are great now and wild again!
I was worried, too since mine are also little (3.2 and 3.4). The vet was thrilled tonight, he made a comment that he was glad it was over so I think that he was also worried due to their size.
Hope she continues to do so well and now you make certain that you get some rest, too!! It is all healing and goodness from here!!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Glad she made it thru ok!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's wonderful! I'm so glad she did so well and that it's over with for her - and you!  We need some new pics of her btw.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad to hear the procedure is over and done.. and little Asia is back home and doing well. Now time for mom to relax and rest.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh phew! So glad that's over with! She'll be back to herself in no time, I'm sure. And..... we need some new pics of that little sweetie to drool over!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy to hear Asia did great! 
I agree with Tracy, we need some pics to drool over.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so thrilled for you that Asia made it trough her spay with no worries! Bless her heart and yours,Mom.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yay Asia!! I'm so happy it's over too! She'll be her crazy little self very soon, I'm sure!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad the worst is behind you and asia she is so tiny id love to see some new pics of her when shes felling better thanks


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL yes new pics! And omg she has nearly caught up to Ivy weight wise...she does love to eat :-D Ivy's like just under 4 lbs. I'm glad to hear she seems to be handling it just fine, its always nice when the stress of it is over.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She is the most food-oriented chi I have ever seen. LOL I am in the process of switching her slowly to Primal frozen raw and she practically wiggles out of my arms when I am carrying it and her to her area to eat. I can't have her eat at the same time as the others or she will eat their food and hers. haha 
She INHALES her food. She is thin though. I'll take pics later. She has definitely blown her coat and looks so much littler.  
But she is getting tall.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes pics please


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> She is the most food-oriented chi I have ever seen. LOL I am in the process of switching her slowly to Primal frozen raw and she practically wiggles out of my arms when I am carrying it and her to her area to eat. I can't have her eat at the same time as the others or she will eat their food and hers. haha
> She INHALES her food. She is thin though. I'll take pics later. She has definitely blown her coat and looks so much littler.
> But she is getting tall.


LOL yep thats her...the eating was insane!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad to hear she is doing so well!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

So happy Asia is doing well


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, I'm glad she pulled through so well! Hopefully she's feeling MUCH better today & that her recover is easy & quick.


----------

